# Cryptocoryne sp Striolata 'Rimbas river'



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Cryptocoryne sp striolata from Sungai Rimbas (Sungai means river) in the general area of Betong (Sarawak, Borneo). This plant is grown emersed and had been sending out spathes but never a rhizome. Please click on the link to view the slideshow.

http://s544.photobucket.com/user/CrispinoRamos/slideshow/Cryptocoryne striolata Rimbas River?sort=3


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very pretty pattern on the leaves.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow Cris, that crypt is amazing. Good job, what substrate is that?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

AaronT said:


> Very pretty pattern on the leaves.


Thanks, Aaron - I also think the tiger stripes across the leaves are very pretty and cool.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

denske said:


> Wow Cris, that crypt is amazing. Good job, what substrate is that?


Thanks, denske - I had this happily growing submerged in a tank and moved it in the emersed tank so I could see it flower. It recovered from the sudden change of environment, lucky me. The substrate is Amazonia aquasoil regular (black color) - I use RO water to mist the emersed tank.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

The Cryptocoryne striolata 'Rimbas River' has a new spathe.

http://s544.photobucket.com/user/Cr...e striolata Rimbas River 4-9-14?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

You got any pictures from when you kept it submersed?

Did you collect this one yourself? Or do you know the exact location?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice!!

Ya did it look the same submerged?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Yo-han said:


> You got any pictures from when you kept it submersed?
> 
> Did you collect this one yourself? Or do you know the exact location?


I have pictures of it growing submersed. My trusted seller knows the exact source where he harvested it.

Thanks for the interesting questions.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

h4n said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Ya did it look the same submerged?


Thanks, I'm glad you find it very nice.

It looked the same when growing submersed but it did not flower.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh very nice!!


----------

